# Troubles with the G4026 5C collet closer on a G4003



## Dawn (Oct 25, 2018)

Hi all.

So, I may have made a mistake and I really am holding out hope that I am proved wrong. My apologies now for this post being soooo long.

This year I decided to buy two new pieces of equipment. A small mill and a small lathe. Both of these are primarily for my existing business yet, I also intend to have some fun and get creative. After much thought, deliberation and informative advice found here on this forum I ultimately decided on a PM-25 mill. I am very happy with it. After that purchase I still needed a good small lathe and I was torn between the PM-1236 and the G4003. Ultimately, because of availability and timing.....I choose the Grizzly.

The lathe itself, I'm reasonably happy with. Granted there are some issues that after having it and giving more comparison to, the PM would have made me happier in the long run.

Now, for the real problem.

I ordered the G4026 collet closer assembly from Grizzly and have been working for over a week to get this thing installed so that I can - of course - use it. The very first problem is with the replacement stud at the top which replaces the one that holds the cover over the gears; it's 3/4" too long. A call to Grizzly and a picture too, after more than a week with no less than five calls (from me)......no response and no answers as to a solution have as yet, been offered. Yes, I know I could shorten the body of the replacement stud and modify the cover to get it installed, however, I didn't spend $450.00 (including freight) for the 'pleasure' of modifying THEIR accessory to FIT my lathe. I guess I'm just funny that way.

So, while still waiting for Grizzly to come around and find a solution on that, I decided to go ahead and install this system anyway - without the cover on it. Lets just agree right here that the instruction manual would make better use in lighting a fire. Still, after some time and contemplation I was able to get the unit installed.....and I use that term...loosely.

When you pull the lever the unit is supposed to 'cam-over' a set of parking pawls inside a coupling to pull the collet and collet spindle adapter tightly and securely into the lathe spindle. The reality is that when you pull the lever to "lock" it, not only do the parking pawls not lock down, but, the action of pulling the lever DISENGAGES the locking collar assembly from the adapter hub in the end of the spindle at the same time that it is pulling the collet and collet adapter into the spindle.

The result of this is that you actually are NOT locking anything securely and should you turn the lathe on, you run the very real risk of having the collet and adapter come flying out of the lathe at what could be a very high rate of speed.

In other words, it could become a projectile.

Once more I am in contact with Grizzly tech support and go over the issue with a nice fellow who proceeds to recite a literal book of notes that other techs have supplied in just dealing with the original issue of the mounting stud (still with no conclusion, nor solution...yet). I went over the installation issues I've documented and the resultant propensity for physical harm should anyone try to use this thing. He once more documented the conversation as well, and said, “someone will call me back”. I laughed. He wasn't amused. I explained that - to date - I have been told that from FIVE other previous conversations initiated from MY calls and – to date – not ONCE have I been called back.....at all. I also told him that I am a relatively patient person and am wanting to aid them in finding a solution to the problem and would love to work with them to that end. He was perplexed and also welcoming over that and assured me that I WOULD receive a call back within 24 hrs.

We'll see.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Oct 25, 2018)

Sorry for you issues--and best of luck solving them.

Perhaps some video of a very similar unit being tuned up:: 
Goto 23:00 into the video--this one shows the issues Keith ran into





go to 27:00 into the video--this one shows his solution.


----------



## Janderso (Oct 25, 2018)

I wasn't too happy with my experience with the company either.
Not bashing here, just commiserating.


----------



## Dawn (Oct 25, 2018)

Mitch Alsup said:


> Sorry for you issues--and best of luck solving them.
> 
> Perhaps some video of a very similar unit being tuned up::
> Goto 23:00 into the video--this one shows the issues Keith ran into
> ...




Mitch, thank you.

I'm going to check tomorrow, but I believe I'm doing everything the same as he has shown, though I've been wrong before. Always good to have a supportive visual aid!!


----------



## westerner (Oct 25, 2018)

I recently bought a Birmingham 1236GH which I believe is a G4003 in a white suit! The machine came with a 5C collet closer and chuck. The PO said he had used it. I have not, yet. I would be happy to take some measurements, and pics, to help you work thru this. If the above video does not bring you joy, let me know.


----------



## Dawn (Oct 26, 2018)

westerner said:


> I recently bought a Birmingham 1236GH which I believe is a G4003 in a white suit! The machine came with a 5C collet closer and chuck. The PO said he had used it. I have not, yet. I would be happy to take some measurements, and pics, to help you work thru this. If the above video does not bring you joy, let me know.



Thank you, Westerner!

I have discovered after completely disassembling this unit that the locking pin had some 'crud' trapped behind it and wasn't allowing for full travel of the collar thus not letting the parking pawls ...'ramp up'.

Now though, after finally being able to lock down and check runout on the workpiece, so far, I cannot indicate better than .001. Seems to me a 5C should do a whole lot better than that. So, I am starting all over again from scratch and following Keith Fenner's video very closely. My hub adapter (although not as bad as Keith's) indicates .005" runout. I don't like that so I'll begin there and work my way forward.

BTW.......still no response from Grizzly.

EDIT: I am using a brand new piece of 3/4" drill rod in the 5C collet to check runout.


----------



## Splat (Nov 20, 2018)

Hi Dawn. Good luck with the closer. Grizzly doesn't offer a closer for my G4003G so I plan on making a manual collet drawbar setup. I ordered a 5C collet adapter from Grizzly and had to send it back. I honestly can't remember the runout but it wasn't good. The replacement was a heckuvalot better and I kept it. Now if I can just get to making the darn closer!  So, I would just tell Grizzly you want a replacement and see what happens. The few times I've had to send items back they were extremely nice and easy about it. BTW, *here's* a vid of another guy with the same problem I had. Good luck!


----------

